# B1 S1 O2 sensor malfunction



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

Anyone else seeing this code or performed a warranty on their front O2 sensor? I have VAGCOM and have been clearing this code for a bit now. No real decrease in power. 

Address 7E8: 1 Fault Found: 
P2231 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S1: Signal Shorted to Heater Circuit 

I've read about a possible TSB but VW says it isn't so.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

just goes bad, time to replace it. 
heater circuit shouldn't mess with the fueling but will kill the sensor and throw a cel


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

NLS, the oxygen sensors carry different part numbers based on their location in the exhaust system.... (esp. the BGQ middle sensor bastard) Is it important to replace the faulty O2 sensor with the specific part #??


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

yes, must use the correct part number and install it in the correct location


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

The O2 sensor is NOT part of the emissions system according to VW, and is not part of the emissions warranty. Going to have to replace and see.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> just goes bad, time to replace it.
> heater circuit shouldn't mess with the fueling but will kill the sensor and throw a cel


At first the code would come up when it was really cold out. More recently it was permanent and just before I replaced it, the car was consuming A LOT of fuel and the exhaust smelled like unburnt gas so I bit the bullet and purchased the sensor at a local VW Parts shop. The engine code doesn't matter between the two 2.5L engines (according to my parts guy).

You WILL need an oxygen sensor socket ($15 at Lordco) to get this thing off. It's on the exhaust manifold and is accessed from the engine compartment. The one I pulled just smelled like gas and was black from the 50kms of the engine running rich. I cleared the code and what a difference when we went for a drive to work. The car is chipped with C2 software but I've been missing out for the past year I guess as the car pulls like crazy, relatively speaking.


----------

